# Mass Cockapoo Event!!



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you located in Essex, London, Herts, Beds, Bucks, Surrey, Middlesex, Cambs, M25, M1, M40, M4 areas???.

Come and put faces to all the names you chat to every day on the forum, and meet all the cockapoos you are reading about. 

Mandy (Embee) and I are organising a Cockapoo Party for anyone within reach of Rickmansworth Aquadrome, Hertfordshire WD3 1RL. Look it up on the RAC or AA route planner, and see if you can get there.
The date is Sunday 19th June and we are planning walks and a picnic. (Should be interesting to picnic with a horde of cockapoos ) .There are walking trails and rivers and lakes for those of us who's pooches like a dip. All family members welcome. Please register your interest on this thread and PLEASE try to come. We would love a huge throng of cockapoos there - it will be amazing to see everyone.
Also, if anyone has been to the aquadrome, please let me know, as we haven't been there before - we just picked it out as a good central location and nice venue.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Oh no - gutted. No puppy and a bit to far!! Maybe we need a south west meeting in the summer if I haven't had a nervous break down training a puppy.....lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

LOVE that idea, might be able to round up some of our customers too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds great but might be pushing it a bit, have a good un xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We'll definately be there! We have been to the aquadrome before (only twice though). Beware of the agressive swans and geese! Otherwise it's great. There is a nice kids play area and a coffee shop if I remember. I know my daughter will be in heaven meeting all your cockapoos!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well guys, if Jukee Doodles can travel 120 miles from Lincolnshire, then I'm sure lots more of you are within reach. If you have friends/family with cockapoos then be sure to invite them, but it would be great if possible if they could join the forum and introduce themselves first - makes it more fun to meet in the flesh.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

remeber my rule not cockapoo meets alowed unless lots of photos and vidios are taken and posted. lol 

hope it goes well, i have actualy just hered their is a animal show being orginised in the essex aria for august it is being orginised by another forum and is wanting as many cockapoos as possible to show up, im am just wiating for all the detales before i post more about it. 


have fun guys, its just a bit far for me sorry. 

remember lots and lots of photos lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey guys! oh that sounds like a blast!!!! if there just wasn't that pesky ocean I would be on my way!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Hey guys! oh that sounds like a blast!!!! if there just wasn't that pesky ocean I would be on my way!!!


Excuses, excuses


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

A wee bit too far for us - so sad to be missing out Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I am sobbing into my tea as I type - it is a bit too far. Now if Lady Amanda said she would come over, we would all just have to find a way! xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ahhhhhh, I just googled it and it is only an hour and a half away from us (as long as the motorways behave) but then I checked my diary and it's Father's Day! My husband gets to choose what to do on Father's Day! I'll make the suggestion, but I'm not holding out too much hope.......


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Ahhhhhh, I just googled it and it is only an hour and a half away from us (as long as the motorways behave) but then I checked my diary and it's Father's Day! My husband gets to choose what to do on Father's Day! I'll make the suggestion, but I'm not holding out too much hope.......


We'll be finished mid-afternoon I would think, so you can try bribing him with a nice meal out in the evening???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought that earlier that it was Fathers day the last one was mothers day lol.... I have nt ruled it out it would take me 3 1/2 ... thats not such a problem its the traffic jams and road works that would put me off that you cant guarantee thats all it would be.... my sisters in Northampton , Louise i could always stay over and go from there on the Sunday ... but dont know if she'd be upto 2 dogs having a sleep over .. will see if... if Amanda can get herself shipped over in time then I'll make the effort x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Ahhhhhh, I just googled it and it is only an hour and a half away from us (as long as the motorways behave) but then I checked my diary and it's Father's Day! My husband gets to choose what to do on Father's Day! I'll make the suggestion, but I'm not holding out too much hope.......


Just tell him a big Fathers Day picnic - don't mention the dogs then it will be a nice surprise when he gets there


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Maybe we could get Wills to helicopter us all there!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a great idea- I would have come with my daughter but I dont think my Dexter won't be old enough to be allowed out sadly. I will make the next one though.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! I would love to make it! I am just not sure that with Canada post the way that it is that I would get there in time. I will have to look into into the shipping process.
I will be there in spirit!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

tessybear said:


> What a great idea- I would have come with my daughter but I dont think my Dexter won't be old enough to be allowed out sadly. I will make the next one though.


That's a shame. I hope that some people with young pups can come - it would be fun to see some little ones.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not too many though Helen or else everyone will be broody ... and with all these apricot babies around you'd have to keep your eye on Mandy to stop one going home in the wrong car !!!! lol x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Not too many though Helen or else everyone will be broody ... and with all these apricot babies around you'd have to keep your eye on Mandy to stop one going home in the wrong car !!!! lol x


Well jukee doodles will be there to capitalise on anyone getting broody. I will ban them from speaking to mandy though


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! I love myself the apricot babies too!!! I would lose it with all those pups around...I have wanted number 2 since day 5 with Lady...with so many 'poos around I would just lose it!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Well jukee doodles will be there to capitalise on anyone getting broody. I will ban them from speaking to mandy though


Awwww couldn't they bring just one little spare apricot baby along for me


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Same with me - not sure if I can make it with the distance and being father's day, but have friends in the area so will see if we can combine it with a weekend away. Sounds a great idea though - maybe we can arrange one for the North West?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly will be 16 weeks old so will expect lots of ooohing and aaaahing over her! lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> Lolly will be 16 weeks old so will expect lots of ooohing and aaaahing over her! lol


I'll be able to do that easily, can't wait to give Lolly a big hug.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Wow, yes I have it on my phone diary, not far from me, haven't been there for a while but from what I remember it is lovely place! Photography being my hobby then think the camera will be red hot that day....what fun Harley will be 3mnths 6 days He will think christmas has come early!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's great Mary/Janet. So pleased to have some little ones! Dylan loves pups - he's more comfortable around dogs smaller than him. By the way forgot to tell you all to bring earplugs - if you've never heard a howling cockapoo, you're in for a treat 
Ok we are suggesting meeting at 10.30 for an 11 am walk, then picnic lunch, then maybe games/races/silly competitions. :first: All suggestions welcome.
Karen, it would be fantastic if you could manage to get here. Go on - you know you want to!
Come on folks - we still want lots more cockapoos there. The more cockapoos, the more fun :twothumbs:


----------



## Evie Wilson (Feb 19, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Same with me - not sure if I can make it with the distance and being father's day, but have friends in the area so will see if we can combine it with a weekend away. Sounds a great idea though - maybe we can arrange one for the North West?


I would love to come, but i will be away at the time and its quite far.
would be great to arrange something similar up north! where abouts in cheshire are you from michelle?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Evie , Michelle ... Im up for something higher up the northsouth divide will start a neww thread ... dont want to ambush our southern friends lol x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Becky - we are in Helsby - how about you?


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> Ok we are suggesting meeting at 10.30 for an 11 am walk, then picnic lunch, then maybe games/races/silly competitions. :first: All suggestions welcome.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great idea Colin ... maybe the northern meet could come a little higher towards Geordie Shore, there could just be a car full of us coming up to your house lol x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi and I are not far away so we'll be going. As usual my kids and now my dog have a more exciting social calendar than me!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Obi and I are not far away so we'll be going. As usual my kids and now my dog have a more exciting social calendar than me!


Hopefully Obi will allow you to come with him -all the family are welcome too


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thoughts of Dylan:
Ok. Well I'm a bit fed up of my mum spending all her time on this forum, so I thought it was only fair that I took a turn, because I wanted to say how excited I am about the Cockapoo Party! In fact it is looking like the highlight of my social calendar this year. I'm really looking forward to meeting Flo, Obi, Buzz, Yum-Yum, Lolly and Harley and I'm hoping that Rosie will be able to make it as well. My mum says that there are some lakes and rivers for us to paddle in and we'll be playing some games. She says she hopes there is a prize for the noisiest dog, because I'm not likely to win anything to do with good behaviour, but I think that's a bit harsh  
Anyway there is something I'm a bit worried about and that is that none of my Essex friends are coming. Us Essex dogs can get a bit self-conscious surrounded by pooches from posh places like Herts and Bucks. I'm just hoping you won't make fun of the way I bark and I've had to order mum to leave her white stilettos at home and not to dance round her handbag. So come on Essex cockapoos - it's only a short hop round the scenic M25 and you can join in the fun too.
BE THERE OR BE SQUARE  (Mum told me I had to say that, and I think it's really lame  )


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Helen!!!! ok Really that is just too cute!!!! I like the pic too!!!!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Helen ....... Sorry I mean Dylan, that's so funny! Made me laugh! Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Dylan, it's Rosie. Don't worry about your accent, I live in the country and you're going to laugh at my bumpkin barking. My mum says that my dad is softening and that's probably good enough for her to say that we will be coming, so yay! Looking forward to meeting you!
Come on you others - I reckon I can be sick about 5 times in the car on the way there - what more fun can you ask for? I'm off to pack my doggy bag now! Woof woof!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Hey Dylan, it's Rosie. Don't worry about your accent, I live in the country and you're going to laugh at my bumpkin barking. My mum says that my dad is softening and that's probably good enough for her to say that we will be coming, so yay! Looking forward to meeting you!
> Come on you others - I reckon I can be sick about 5 times in the car on the way there - what more fun can you ask for? I'm off to pack my doggy bag now! Woof woof!


So pleased Rosie - always have had a thing for chocolate girlies!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am a bit of a babe, if I do say so myself. I smell a bit of poo today, which I think just adds to it.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Dylan, I've seen some dodgy looking shoes in the back of my Mum's cupboard so I wouldn't worry too much! Wouldn't mind getting my gnashers around a few of those 

Rosie, you sound like my kind of girl, looking forward to meeting you  
...that old teddy that Mum gave me doesn't smell of anything...boring!

Obi (may the doggie force be with you!)
x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Harley has packed his doggy bag and can't wait to meet Dylan and Rosie and all the others- he said he may not look like all of you but he is working on more fluffy bits but may still have his Spaniel costume on he said he better bring some I.D to proove he is a true F1 cockapoo or you may not let him join in!!!
Harley on his 1st walk look he is getting a little fluffier......


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's ok Mary - he's too cute to be anything other than a cockapoo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I wish I could come to give them all a squish!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So the time is drawing nearer and the excitement is growing and we are hopeful that two more families may be joining us - Natalie (natbar) and Rio and possibly Sue (Mogdog) and Maisie. Anyone else out there who would like a great cockapoo day out?? I've seen some new arrivals in Essex - only a short trip around the M25 and you're there. Please post on this thread if you are interested and then we will send you final details the week before.


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Your party is going to be so much fun. Wish I could bring Flo but she will only be 6 weeks old then and still with mum!! Hope it's a great success and you will make this a regular event!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Fingers crossed we may be able to join you ....... just a few arrangements to put into place. My nearly two year old Jukee Doodle, Rufus, is really looking forward to playing with some fellow cockapoos and I'm really looking forward to putting some faces to names. 

Karen


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> So the time is drawing nearer and the excitement is growing and we are hopeful that two more families may be joining us - Natalie (natbar) and Rio and possibly Sue (Mogdog) and Maisie. Anyone else out there who would like a great cockapoo day out?? I've seen some new arrivals in Essex - only a short trip around the M25 and you're there. Please post on this thread if you are interested and then we will send you final details the week before.


I've lost track - my poor old brain!! Can you post a list of who's coming and possibles...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We'll be there with Lolly


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I've posted this event on our blog www.jukeedoodles.com

We're getting more than 600 hits a day so hopefully it might pull in one or two cockapoo's to the event.

J xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> I've posted this event on our blog www.jukeedoodles.com
> 
> We're getting more than 600 hits a day so hopefully it might pull in one or two cockapoo's to the event.
> 
> J xx


Great, thank you. Will you and/or Stephen be joining us with Yum Yum and Buzz or is it a bit too hectic in the dog house??

Map and instructions to follow shortly everyone. 

All prospective cockapoo parents also welcome. A good chance to play with a whole load of lovely cockapoos and get even more excited about getting your own puppies


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

We're coming! Very excited x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

OK so this is the list so far (I think). Anyone else??

Helen (Dylansmum) with Dylan
Mandy (Embee) with Flo
Louise (Weez74) with Rosie
Janet (Flounder_1) with Lolly
Karen (Cockapoodledoo) with Rufus
Mary (Mez-UK) with Harley
Clare (Jedicrazy) with Obi
Julia and Stephen (Jukee Doodles) with Buzz and Yum Yum ??(Can you leave all your babies?)
Michelle (MichelleE) with Poppy ??

+ a whole load of dads and kids


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Harley here - mums nipped out to make another cuppa-god she lives on it but I did sneak a drink from her cup when she wasn't looking and it wasn't half bad! I want to know who is going and has any arrangments been finalised? So looking forward to meeting all of you woof woof and a new exciting place to visit! wag wag!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mez-UK said:


> Harley here - mums nipped out to make another cuppa-god she lives on it but I did sneak a drink from her cup when she wasn't looking and it wasn't half bad! I want to know who is going and has any arrangments been finalised? So looking forward to meeting all of you woof woof and a new exciting place to visit! wag wag!


Just posted a list of who has said they are coming along so far and we will post a map and meeting arrangements soon


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

see what happens Harley you didn't read the last post of whos coming did you in your excitement! I maybe bringing Cockapoo Ronnie too!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

UPDATE

Helen (Dylansmum) with Dylan
Mandy (Embee) with Flo
Louise (Weez74) with Rosie
Janet (Flounder_1) with Lolly
Karen (Cockapoodledoo) with Rufus
Mary (Mez-UK) with Harley and Ronnie
Clare (Jedicrazy) with Obi
Julia and Stephen (Jukee Doodles) with Buzz and Yum Yum ??(Can you leave all your babies?)
Michelle (MichelleE) with Poppy ??

+ a whole load of dads and kids


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Natalie and Rio and Sue and Maisie have you made a final decision yet? We'd love you to join us.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Just so I can keep track:

Those who are def coming...
Helen (Dylansmum) with Dylan
Mandy (Embee) with Flo
Louise (Weez74) with Rosie
Janet (Flounder_1) with Lolly
Karen (Cockapoodledoo) with Rufus
Mary (Mez-UK) with Harley and Ronnie
Clare (Jedicrazy) with Obi

Can you let us know...
Michelle (MichelleE) with Poppy ??
Natalie with Rosie ??
Sue with Maisie ??
Julia and Stephen (Jukee Doodles) with Buzz and Yum Yum ??
(Can you leave all your babies?)


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> Just so I can keep track:
> 
> Those who are def coming...
> Helen (Dylansmum) with Dylan
> ...


We're coming and my Mum Barbara (Barbarawatkiss) with Cleo.

Also I had this comment posted on our website:

OMG ! How exciting. We will definatley be there with our Dexie Doodle. She's wondering if she is going to meet any of her brothers and sisters. Daisy and Ziggy are her mum and dad and she is 17 months old tomorrow - just another reason to spoil her, lol 

Sarah, Pete & Dexie Doodle

(they're coming back for a second one this Summer too!)
Julia x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ohhhh thanks Julia that's brilliant, the list is growing. 12 cockapoos so far  Looking forward to meeting all the JD dogs Buzz, Yum Yum, Cleo, Rufus and Dexie...

Helen (Dylansmum) with Dylan
Mandy (Embee) with Flo
Louise (Weez74) with Rosie
Janet (Flounder_1) with Lolly
Karen (Cockapoodledoo) with Rufus
Mary (Mez-UK) with Harley and Ronnie
Clare (Jedicrazy) with Obi
Barbara with Cleo
Julia and Stephen (Jukee Doodles) with Buzz and Yum Yum
Sarah and Pete with Dexie

Can you let us know...
Michelle (MichelleE) with Poppy ??
Natalie with Rosie ??
Sue with Maisie ??


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We're getting soooo excited! And we WILL have good weather.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> We're getting soooo excited! And we WILL have good weather.


Aren't you in Cambridge at a craft fair?????????????


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Aren't you in Cambridge at a craft fair?????????????


Yes, but its not very busy so I'm on here on my phone every now and then!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Family day out .. but still on the forum ... perfect 

Any doggy craft there????


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I have a pet stall and a wildlife photographer next to me. Have resisted both so far! Actually its a working day for us rather than a day out. Dylan is being really good for a change, alternating between sitting on his dads lap and working on his bone.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

What time are you guys planning on meeting on Sunday? I will be on my way home from Dunstable so am thinking I could swing by (likely to be a bit hungover though!!) as I'd love to see some other cockapoos (not sure I want you all to see Betty at the moment with her short back and sides!!).


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JulesB said:


> What time are you guys planning on meeting on Sunday? I will be on my way home from Dunstable so am thinking I could swing by (likely to be a bit hungover though!!) as I'd love to see some other cockapoos (not sure I want you all to see Betty at the moment with her short back and sides!!).


I think it will be around 10.30 for 11.00 till mid afternoon but people can come and go as they wish. We will all exchange mobile numbers by PM so you could come along any time and we will let you know where we are. I'm sure Betty looks lovely with her short back and sides, Flo is also really short at the moment, especially round the face as I got a bit carried away with the thinning scissors. Would to meet you.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

UPDATE - I know, I keep doing this but just want to make sure we don't miss anyone when we start PMing all the details

Helen (Dylansmum) with Dylan
Mandy (Embee) with Flo
Louise (Weez74) with Rosie
Janet (Flounder_1) with Lolly
Karen (Cockapoodledoo) with Rufus
Mary (Mez-UK) with Harley and Ronnie
Clare (Jedicrazy) with Obi
Barbara with Cleo
Julia and Stephen (Jukee Doodles) with Buzz and Yum Yum
Sarah and Pete with Dexie
Jules (Jules B) with Betty - Maybe, hangover permitting!!

Can you let us know...
Michelle (MichelleE) with Poppy ??
Natalie with Rosie ??
Sue with Maisie ??


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> I think it will be around 10.30 for 11.00 till mid afternoon but people can come and go as they wish. We will all exchange mobile numbers by PM so you could come along any time and we will let you know where we are. I'm sure Betty looks lovely with her short back and sides, Flo is also really short at the moment, especially round the face as I got a bit carried away with the thinning scissors. Would to meet you.


Dylan is getting very scruffy but I'm trying not to get him clipped for a while yet so I'm fighting matts every day.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh 10.30 to 11am start sounds fab as means I can leave friends and swing by on my way home! You can count me in as a definite maybe - but swinging towards definite as would love to meet you all and all your lovely dogs!!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's great! Any more?? Prospective parents welcome too - we'll try not to put you off!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I'm glad the subject of clipped dogs has come up! I had Rufus clipped quite short this week. I'm experimenting with looks versus practicalities - so Betty won't be alone!! Of course since having him clipped (he's usually scissor cut) the summer seems to have come to a halt and he's not getting over hot doing agility anyway!! Ho hum.

Karen x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

SOUTHERN MEET UPDATE

Come on all you prospective owners - come and meet all our lovely cockapoos and some of JD's dogs (I sound like a market stall holder trying to sell apples )

Helen (Dylansmum) with Dylan
Mandy (Embee) with Flo
Louise (Weez74) with Rosie
Janet (Flounder_1) with Lolly
Karen (Cockapoodledoo) with Rufus
Mary (Mez-UK) with Harley and Ronnie
Clare (Jedicrazy) with Obi
Barbara with Cleo
Julia and Stephen (Jukee Doodles) with Buzz and Yum Yum
Sarah and Pete with Dexie
Jules (Jules B) with Betty - definite maybe - swinging towards definite 

Can you let us know...
Michelle (MichelleE) with Poppy ??
Natalie with Rosie ??
Sue with Maisie ??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


>


Ahhhh, what's up?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Im jealous


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Im jealous


Come on down then


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes come on - you know you want to


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> SOUTHERN MEET UPDATE
> 
> Come on all you prospective owners - come and meet all our lovely cockapoos and some of JD's dogs (I sound like a market stall holder trying to sell apples )
> 
> ...


Hi, can you put me down also as a definite maybe. It would be lovely to meet you all and see all the dogs. Things are slightly up in the air as my mother has been taken ill. I will have to give you a more definite answer nearer to Sunday. 

Sue


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> That's great! Any more?? Prospective parents welcome too - we'll try not to put you off!


I think we will come!!!! Does that make us the first non-cockapoo-owning family?? Which means we will have two cockapoo mad boys to entertain your lot ! Put us down and hopefully we'll see you there 

Harri, Dave and boys x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Hi, can you put me down also as a definite maybe. It would be lovely to meet you all and see all the dogs. Things are slightly up in the air as my mother has been taken ill. I will have to give you a more definite answer nearer to Sunday.
> 
> Sue


Sorry to hear about your mum Sue. Wishing her a speedy recovery.

Karen x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

We might have come had it not been on Fathers day. I'm cooking for my parents!

Hope you all have a fab time xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sarette said:


> We might have come had it not been on Fathers day. I'm cooking for my parents!
> 
> Hope you all have a fab time xx


Daytime cockapoos; home in time to cook a partially pre-prepared dinner for parents - sounds like a perfect day to me


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Not for my parents sadly, who only eat their Sunday lunch at lunch time lol! It is a little far for us to do it like that also, esp with a 6 month old


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

SOUTHERN MEET UPDATE

Helen (Dylansmum) with Dylan
Mandy (Embee) with Flo
Louise (Weez74) with Rosie
Janet (Flounder_1) with Lolly
Karen (Cockapoodledoo) with Rufus
Mary (Mez-UK) with Harley and Ronnie
Clare (Jedicrazy) with Obi
Barbara with Cleo
Julia and Stephen (Jukee Doodles) with Buzz and Yum Yum
Sarah and Pete with Dexie
Jules (Jules B) with Betty - definite maybe - swinging towards definite 
Sue (Mogdog) with Maisie - definite maybe
Sharplesfamily (awaiting their new addition)

Can you let us know...
Michelle (MichelleE) with Poppy ??
Natalie with Rosie ??


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Hi, can you put me down also as a definite maybe. It would be lovely to meet you all and see all the dogs. Things are slightly up in the air as my mother has been taken ill. I will have to give you a more definite answer nearer to Sunday.
> 
> Sue


All the best for your Mum.................for that you don't need a note to excuse you.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Hi, can you put me down also as a definite maybe. It would be lovely to meet you all and see all the dogs. Things are slightly up in the air as my mother has been taken ill. I will have to give you a more definite answer nearer to Sunday.
> 
> Sue


Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your mother x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm beginning to get a bit worried that Lolly won't be on best behaviour  She just goes mad and playful around other dogs and I'm just envisioning a tangle of leads!! I'm hoping it doesn't end up too stressful for me.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> I'm beginning to get a bit worried that Lolly won't be on best behaviour  She just goes mad and playful around other dogs and I'm just envisioning a tangle of leads!! I'm hoping it doesn't end up too stressful for me.


You'll be fine - loads of us to help you. And they all do that - It will be chaos, but that's all part of the fun. And they'll have plenty of opportunity to play and let off steam all they want, then they'll probably calm down a bit  We have a nice mix of pups and older dogs too and lots of spare family members to help anyone who needs a spare hand.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

What a fantastic idea to all meet up and put faces to names,unfortunately however much i would just love to come,we will be doing the whole dad thing,and im sure my hubby wouldnt want to spend all day in the car!!! as we have to drop his son off in Southwold aswell that day AND we are pupless,so if and when there is another Mass Cockapoo Event count me in for defo! Have a Super day x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I'm beginning to get a bit worried that Lolly won't be on best behaviour  She just goes mad and playful around other dogs and I'm just envisioning a tangle of leads!! I'm hoping it doesn't end up too stressful for me.


I've had a word with Rosie and she says, if it will make you feel better, she will try her utmost to be the worst behaved and most mental Cockapoo there. She says she will completely ignore me, will jump on all the other dogs (and all the children) and will wee on everyone's feet whenever they pay her any attention. Just for you. She's always thinking of others...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I'm beginning to get a bit worried that Lolly won't be on best behaviour  She just goes mad and playful around other dogs and I'm just envisioning a tangle of leads!! I'm hoping it doesn't end up too stressful for me.


Janet, don'y worry  As you know, Obi is very submissive and a bit of a wimp and will probably spend the whole time yelping or squeaking without any one even going near him. Infact, we made the mistake of giving Obi a squeaky toy yesterday and he now squeaks back to it in conversation! How embarrassing is that? I'm really not sure he is a dog


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I've had a word with Rosie and she says, if it will make you feel better, she will try her utmost to be the worst behaved and most mental Cockapoo there. She says she will completely ignore me, will jump on all the other dogs (and all the children) and will wee on everyone's feet whenever they pay her any attention. Just for you. She's always thinking of others...


Louise, we've made a note to remind everyone to wear waterproof shoes for Rosie's benefit :laugh:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

All sounds like a lot of fun. Its a great shame that I can't make it, nothing to do with Fathers Day, but a girlie weekend away.

Looking forward to seeing lots of photos on here.


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

hope u have a great day. would love to come. we need a nothern one. !!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Such a shame, we would love to attend but sadly can't make that date. Hopefully it will be a huge success and we can come to the next one! Have fun everyone!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, so final details now!!arty:

We are meeting on Sunday at 10.30 for an 11 am walk at Rickmansworth Aquadrome, Frogmoor Lane, Rickmansworth, Herts WD3 1NB. 
From the car park, head for the cafe and we will be close to that. We should be easy to spot, but I'll have a purple balloon on a stick to make it even more obvious.
We think that with so many dogs, best not to attempt to picnic in the main picnic area, so please take your lunch with you and we'll find a nice spot on our walk to stop for a picnic.
After lunch we are planning some silly games and competitions :first: and I suspect we'll be finished between 3 and 4pm, but you can stay on or leave as you prefer.
Mandy and I will be PM'ing our mobile numbers to you all, and can you send yours as a reply, in case of any problems finding us or delays. We won't set off on our walk until everyone is there, so it's important to let us know if you're not coming or are delayed.
Anyone else want to join us? Everyone is welcome.
Look forward to seeing you all.:wave:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We have told people that they don't even need to own a Cockapoo to turn up - as if anyone is interested in the breed - and given all it's variables - it will be a great place for potential owners to meet and greet as big a cross-section as possible.

Role on 'Poo Fest '11 !!!!

Stephen xxx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> We have told people that they don't even need to own a Cockapoo to turn up - as if anyone is interested in the breed - and given all it's variables - it will be a great place for potential owners to meet and greet as big a cross-section as possible.
> 
> Role on 'Poo Fest '11 !!!!
> 
> Stephen xxx


Absolutely! Though I take no responsibility for any loss of potential customers who are put off cockapoo ownership after listening to Dylan barking and howling for several hours


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

dylansmum said:


> absolutely! Though i take no responsibility for any loss of potential customers who are put off cockapoo ownership after listening to dylan barking and howling for several hours


LOL Helen, I'm so looking forward to sunday and meeting all of the characters!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Ha ha Stephen ... love the way you've named the meet up 'Poo Fest 2011'  Hope you all have a brilliant day - what a mad, exciting time you're all going to have! Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Have a great time - really exciting to have so many cockerpoos in one place! We really need to confirm the date for the Northern Meet.....


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. Can't be there on Sunday but hope you all have a great time. Cockapoos galore! We should have ours by the next time you all meet, so def make sure we make that one. 

Gemma


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I'm beginning to get a bit worried that Lolly won't be on best behaviour  She just goes mad and playful around other dogs and I'm just envisioning a tangle of leads!! I'm hoping it doesn't end up too stressful for me.


Lolly you must make your mum come I am so looking forward to meeting you and having a good old wag and woof we can have a great time off our leads much more fun woof wag woof Harley......oh and my buddy cockapoo Ronnie is coming and he cant wait to meet you too  but told him I saw you first and have the picture to proove it! woof Harley


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok we're nearly there and the weather forecast for Sunday is looking OK!!!!!
I've just sent everyone a PM with Mandy and my mobile numbers, in case there are any problems on Sunday. Anyone else who wants to join us and anyone who has not yet confirmed, please let us know.
We are so looking forward to a great day - it will certainly be chaos and definitely hilarious. And Stephen, we are adopting your title.
So........... ROLL ON 'POO FEST '11 :undwech::undwech::undwech:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

remember i want photos photos photos lots and lots of photos, and if posible a group photo.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> remember i want photos photos photos lots and lots of photos, and if posible a group photo.


If possible!?!?!?! Well, we'll try...........


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i dont even care if its all just swily black, gold, red, brown, blue blobs i was to see. oh yeah and videos lol


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi all!

I just wanted to say that I hope you all have a lovely day together tomorrow! I would have loved to come but apart from having no Cockapoo yet I also have an Open University assignment to write and other Father's day duties! It would have been lovely to meet you all and see all your gorgeous dogs. I really hope you arrange more meetings for next year so that I can come and join in! 

Hope the weather is good! 

Sarah
x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Final call!! Anyone who hasn't given me their mobile numbers, :call2: please could you PM them to me today.
We'll wait near the cafe for everyone who has said that they are coming, so if you are running later than 11 am or are not coming, please let us know.
The weather forecast is looking ok, but we'll be there come rain :rain: or shine
We'll find somewhere nice to stop for lunch, so you'll need to carry lunch with you. 
Anyone else want to join us?? It's not too late, just post anytime up to this evening or PM me. Prospective owners are very welcome too. 
See you all tomorrow :jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

We're getting all packed up and ready - just off to the shops to buy picnic provisions...


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Have a super time all of you!! Can't imagine all those cute cuckapoos in one place!! Loads of photos please!!
When Little Flo comes home we will want a Welsh Meet! Anyone out there?????
Wendy and Little Flo xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have a super duper day look forward to pics.... hope the weather holds out x x x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We have another family of prospective owners joining us (Bubbie). All 'poos must be on best behaviour! -yeah right


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry I'm late replying, but we are coming tomorrow. My mother has been ill but is back home from hospital and is stable and my sister is holding fort, so we've decided to join you for the walk/picnic.

Looking forward to meeting you and seeing the doggies. 

Maisie is cautious and shy so just to warn you..... she will be the submissive one sitting down at the edge!! She is fine with dogs/people she knows but is shy with new dogs.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Sorry I'm late replying, but we are coming tomorrow. My mother has been ill but is back home from hospital and is stable and my sister is holding fort, so we've decided to join you for the walk/picnic.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you and seeing the doggies.
> 
> Maisie is cautious and shy so just to warn you..... she will be the submissive one sitting down at the edge!! She is fine with dogs/people she knows but is shy with new dogs.


Great that your mother is better and you are able to join us. Maisie will be just fine and is sure to make lots of friends tomorrow. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Sorry I'm late replying, but we are coming tomorrow. My mother has been ill but is back home from hospital and is stable and my sister is holding fort, so we've decided to join you for the walk/picnic.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you and seeing the doggies.
> 
> Maisie is cautious and shy so just to warn you..... she will be the submissive one sitting down at the edge!! She is fine with dogs/people she knows but is shy with new dogs.


I'm so pleased that your mother is on the mend xxxx

I hope you all have a fabulous time, and I really can't wait to hear all about it and see lots of pictures!! If only I could have come too.

I've been baking all afternoon, and am mentally preparing myself to cook the roast lamb and trimmings tomorrow for my parents. Ah the stress! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Maisie is cautious and shy so just to warn you..... she will be the submissive one sitting down at the edge!! She is fine with dogs/people she knows but is shy with new dogs.:rolleyes:[/QUOTE said:


> Rufus is confident and if the past few days is anything to go by, he'll be the one trying to hump every other dog there .... male or female!! I apologise in advance everyone. He has been neutered but goes through phases and he's in one right now. Deep sigh!
> 
> See you all tomorrow.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to catch people before they left this morning!
I am coming to the Mass Cockapoo Meet today with hubby (careful negotiation and compromise over Father's Day) and daughter and of course Dexter who is allowed out TODAY for the first time! Sorry if I sound over-excited but I didn't realise the timing would be right or my (indifferent to dogs hubby) would give in over his annual Fathers Day celebrations. (We have compromised by just coming for the morning walk and fitting in his choice of lunch venue a bit later)
See you there at 10.30!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Have a fab day,cant wait to see the pics donnax


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well unless I'm mistaken, the final count seems to be 16 'poos. It's gonna be fun!
:undwech::undwech::undwech:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Just leaving..............


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Hope everyone has a brill time and get a minute to take lots of photos


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Have a great 'Poo Fest' today,shame i cant be there to meet everybody and their cockapoo's! Lots of photos would be fab


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

*A day off*

Buzz....check, Yum-Yum....check, Stephen........check, camera......check, running late.........of course, don't forget to pick up Mum and Cleo on the way....check, Oh yes AND very quickly give my dad is fathers day card and a hug (makes a change from e-cards).

We've shipped in an assortment of teenagers (ours) for mass puppy sitting....... Note to self: chill it'll be fine.

Julia xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

great to meet you all today and see your gorgeous dogs! Was so lovely to see them all walking and playing together so well.

well done Helen and Mandy for organising today and Helen thanks for the liver cake, Betty wolfed hers down! She's knackered now and slept through me doing a quick trip around the supermarket on the way home and is now sparko on the sofa next to me!!! Hope you all enjoyed yourselves too!

x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

What a lovely morning! Lolly thoroughly enjoyed herself running with the big ones and couldn't believe her luck when she was given a liver cake!!! She also had her first swim  - so has just had a bath and is now flaked out and completely exhausted. 

Lovely to meet you all and all your lovely poos! Hope we can do it again sometime.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well where are the photos, remember i demaded people take photos lol 


glad you all had a good time.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

kendal said:


> well where are the photos, remember i demaded people take photos lol
> 
> 
> glad you all had a good time.



here here


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Had a lovely cockapoo meet today, thanks to Mandy and Helen taking the time and trouble to arrange.

Couple of pics, and I am trying to work out how to do link to video.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you had a great time Im sure people are uploading/downloading etc as we speak x x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

see !!! Oh its so strange I recognise some of the dogs


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ok poeple correct me iff wrong but im guessing left to right we have 

Maisie, rufas and his pall(sorry forgotten his name), Flo, little black pup poppy?, Dylan, Rolly, Rosie. 
but the last 3 im stuck, the black with white flash on chest, the blonde, and the solid black, sorry guys. 

how did i do?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> ok poeple correct me iff wrong but im guessing left to right we have
> 
> Maisie, rufas and his pall(sorry forgotten his name), Flo, little black pup poppy?, Dylan, Rolly, Rosie.
> but the last 3 im stuck, the black with white flash on chest, the blonde, and the solid black, sorry guys.
> ...


Impressive! Next to Rosie is Betty Boo (JulesB)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> Impressive! Next to Rosie is Betty Boo (JulesB)


lol yeah just worked that out lol


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

And it's Lolly next to Dylan  
Little black pup is Obi
Harley is 3rd from the left and his pal is Ronnie on the left


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think it is Maisie, Ronnie, Harley, Flo, Obi, Dylan, Lolly, Rosie, Betty, Rufus (and I've missed one on the end, on the right!!!)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

kendal said:


> ok poeple correct me iff wrong but im guessing left to right we have
> 
> Maisie, rufas and his pall(sorry forgotten his name), Flo, little black pup poppy?, Dylan, Rolly, Rosie.
> but the last 3 im stuck, the black with white flash on chest, the blonde, and the solid black, sorry guys.
> ...


Little black pup in between Flo and Dylan is Obi 
x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

the last one on the left was evie i think.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Unfortunately Buzz and Yum-Yum had gone AWOL


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

flounder_1 said:


> And it's Lolly next to Dylan
> Little black pup is Obi
> Harley is 3rd from the left and his pal is Ronnie on the left


lol i did typ lolly then relised i didnt usea a capital letter so changed it but must have cliked 'R' dont know how as its nowhere near 'L' lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep last one was Evie, one of Jukee Doodles customers who lives nearby.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:first:Well done kendal . I spotted little Harley. Did you all put off any prospective owners lol x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jedicrazy said:


> Little black pup in between Flo and Dylan is Obi
> x


ah obie, lol sorry i just kept thinking that we had a couple of young black poppy's and just went with that. 

fantastic. so what was tyhe final number of who turned up?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

kendal said:


> ah obie, lol sorry i just kept thinking that we had a couple of young black poppy's and just went with that.
> 
> fantastic. so what was tyhe final number of who turned up?


16 Dogs I think. The Sharples family came as well to see all the poos!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Here, I hope, is a little video. Some dogs loved the water, some weren't so keen!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Massive thanks to Helen and Mandy for organising a great morning out! Obi and I had a great time. Hopefully we'll do it again soon. Brilliant for Obi to socialise with such a nice bunch of dogs 

Oh and I fell in love with a certain little poo and his name is Dexter :hug: I've now decided my second pup is going to be a Blue Roan!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fab...u...lous.... so envious but would still be on M1 x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

fab video, amazing the size difference between some of them.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Massive thanks to Helen and Mandy for organising a great morning out! Obi and I had a great time. Hopefully we'll do it again soon. Brilliant for Obi to socialise with such a nice bunch of dogs
> 
> Oh and I fell in love with a certain little poo and his name is Dexter :hug: I've now decided my second pup is going to be a Blue Roan!


how cute was he on his first proper walk and off his lead too!!! loved how be kept following Betty as i think he thought she was a puppy too!!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

The size was the thing that surprised me the most! I thought Dylan was going to be a lot bigger, and Flo! I think Rufus was the biggest, and then Rosie. Betty Boo was one of the smallest and my little girl is completely in love with her!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Left to right (correct me if I'm wrong guys or fill in the gaps):
Maisie, Ronnie, Harley, Flo, Little Obi (tucked away), Dylan, Rosie, Lolly, Betty, Rufus, Evie

This isn't all of them as some left before the picnic...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

The white/cream one is Lolly!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> Left to right (correct me if I'm wrong guys or fill in the gaps):
> Maisie, Ronnie, Harley, Flo, Little Obi (tucked away), Dylan, Rosie, Ohhh can't remember the white/cream, Betty, Rufus, Evie
> 
> This isn't all of them as some left before the picnic...


Lovely little Lolly is the white/cream puppy! Before she got a lovely yellow stain on her from somewhere......


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> The white/cream one is Lolly!


Hey, you are really near me. We can have a 'mini' meet sometime. Do you want to PM some days when you are free?? I don't work on Fridays so always up for a dog walk and coffee that day.


----------



## Bubbie (Jun 12, 2011)

A huge thank you to one and all for making us 2 potential 'poo owners so welcome!!! It was fantastic to meet you all and I can definitely say we haven't been at all put off, infact, I think its the complete opposite - we couldn't get over how different they all were but equally how loveable they all were!

It's certainly given us lots to think over and thank you especially to dexter, Maisie, obi and Betty boo for all their advise (and sheer adoreableness!) 

Looking forward to 'Poo Fest 2012 when fingers crossed, we might have a little pup to walk with....


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter had the most wonderful day for his first walk ever and is absolutely exhausted! It was so lovely meeting such nice owners and such beautifully behaved dogs! 
Hopefully I will have uploaded a couple of photos- one of Dexter and me with my daughter Roxy and the other of I think Harley and Ronnie.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh, brilliant photos and video - looks like you all had the best day ever! Lovely to see them all next to each other with names too. Poo Fest rocks  Best wishes, Karen


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Helen and Mandy for organising such a lovely event. Loved the party bags.......what are you like?  6.30pm and we're still driving home atafter dropping Mum and Cleo off and having a cuppa with my Dad. Will post our pics and videos later. It was a blast and great to meet one and all. Julia x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Tessy Dexter looks so much like Mable but wont post pics i ve just scalped her this afternoon x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

It looks amazing


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

weez74 said:


> The size was the thing that surprised me the most! I thought Dylan was going to be a lot bigger, and Flo! I think Rufus was the biggest, and then Rosie. Betty Boo was one of the smallest and my little girl is completely in love with her!


Yes I thought Dylan and Flo would be bigger as they look bigger in their photos. Fab idea to get together, you really get a great perspective when you see all the different colours/sizes/characters at the same time. I also thought photos of Buzz just don't do him enough justice. His coat is stunning


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

So glad you all had a great time! Hope we can make the next one! x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like you had a fabulous time today. Can't wait for the Northern meet up!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

The Sharplesfamily had an amazing day too! Our boys are so in love. Within minutes of leaving they said they missed the dogs already (especially Buzz and Yum Yum I have to say). We are so pleased we went. Nothing whatsoever put us off, not even the mud and extra loving that was in abundance! They were all so gorgeous. And it was great to meet everyone! Have a load of photos to share with you all which I'll try and upload when I've worked out the best way and when I'm more awake!

Thanks loads Mandy and Helen for organising it. The venue was spot on, and a repeat is a must when I'm sure there'll be loads more colours and sizes to admire!

Harri x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I think an autumn October meet should be scheduled to socialise all the JD babies


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

*Poo Fest pics*

Here are a few pictures I took at 'Poo Fest '11 today. If I've got any of the names wrong pleas correct me.

Julia xx


CLEO



















BETTY BOO










MAISIE



















EVIE










OBI










LOLLY










HARLEY










RUFUS










ROSIE










THE SHARPLES WITH YUM-YUM......BORROW IT!










BUZZ AND YUM-YUM


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely pics Julia, Cleo is a real sweetie and Buzz and Yum Yum are magnificent - I imagine you had to prise Yum Yum away from the Sharples


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Super pics Julia, thanks xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant pics


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Look like everybody had a fab day.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely photographs Julia. Thank you!

Karen x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow Julia they are such good photos! X


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Julia

Wow - fantastic photos, and brilliant that they all named with the doggy  It's great to see such a mix of colours and sizes and Buzz and Yum Yum are beautiful. Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Cool, I'm glad you like them...video is downloading as we speak. I wish I'd taken more pictures now....will do next time   J x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Helen, could you give me the liver cake recipe please from Poo Fest?

I had half a cake left from yesterday and when I took Flo for an off lead walk today she was so attentive she almost had her front paws wrapped round my ankle as she could smell liver cake in my pocket.

Might be just what I need to persuade her to wait at agility.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Helen, could you give me the liver cake recipe please from Poo Fest?
> 
> I had half a cake left from yesterday and when I took Flo for an off lead walk today she was so attentive she almost had her front paws wrapped round my ankle as she could smell liver cake in my pocket.
> 
> Might be just what I need to persuade her to wait at agility.


450g liver
450g self-raising flour
3 eggs
2 cloves of garlic
a little water or milk

Whisk eggs with an equal volume of water or milk, add liver and garlic and blend in food processor and then add flour and blend. If it's too dry add a little more water. Spread out on baking tray and bake at 180 for about 35 mins.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe - going to make some of that myself. Hubby is going to wonder what I'm serving for tea!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Only problem is it really stinks when you're cooking it


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> Only problem is it really stinks when you're cooking it


lol and thats just making one batch, when we make it for the dog school we probable make about 10. you can smell it down the street


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe  We start training classes in a couple of weeks and they told us we need to take something different to use as treats as the shop brought ones won't work!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

julia, you got some awesome pics of the dogs!!! x


----------

